

How to Get Ahead as a Woman in Tech: Interrupt Men - rmason
http://www.slate.com/blogs/lexicon_valley/2014/07/23/study_men_interrupt_women_more_in_tech_workplaces_but_high_ranking_women.html?wpsrc=sh_all_dt_tw_top

======
jamesbritt
_The results suggest that women don 't advance in their careers beyond a
certain point without learning to interrupt, at least in this male-dominated
tech setting._

I don't see this. I see that as a person acquires more status they a) feel
more confident in interrupting, and/or b) others are more lenient in allowing
them to interrupt.

I think one would have to follow someone over time as they move up (or not) to
see if their interrupting contributes to advancement or is a side-effect of
advancing.

That said, I have a gut feeling that to get ahead you need the ability to
persuade, and often this means interrupting to make yourself heard. But, more
generally, people need to watch to see what is an effective style for their
environment and learn it, and not just cargo-cult certain behavior.

